# bekham law - how to apply?



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

I am a expat from India working in barcelona since a month. I want to apply for the bekham tax regime as it would be beneficial for me in reducing the tax burden. Can you please let me know the step-by-step guide of the procedure to apply for the bekham tax regime. Is it possible to apply it all by ourselves or do we need tax advisor? I think applying it by ourselves should not be too hard. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

Are you sure you qualify?

It's not just a trick that anyone can play.

How To Save Taxes in Spain: Beckham Law for Expats


----------



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

I am sure I am eligible. Are you aware of the steps to apply ?


----------



## trotter58 (Feb 8, 2017)

rahulshri said:


> I am a expat from India working in barcelona since a month. I want to apply for the bekham tax regime as it would be beneficial for me in reducing the tax burden. Can you please let me know the step-by-step guide of the procedure to apply for the bekham tax regime. Is it possible to apply it all by ourselves or do we need tax advisor? I think applying it by ourselves should not be too hard. Any suggestions are welcome.


Take a look here...... How To Save Taxes in Spain: Beckham Law for Expats

This is the form you need..... Modelo 149. IRPF. Régimen especial aplicable a los trabajadores desplazados a territorio español. Comunicación de la opción, renuncia o exclusión. - Ficha - Sede Electrónica - Agencia Tributaria

"
*the application needs to be submitted within 6 months starting from the date of the inscription in Social Security as an employee for the Spanish company*. Doing it afterwards will imply getting a denial. 

In order to start to benefit from this regime, you must inform the Spanish tax agency by filling out and sending the model 149, which you can find here. Furthermore, you will also need to include:


Your passport and NIE number
Social security number
Job contract
From then on, *you will be able to benefit from this rule for a total of 6 years*. During each of them, you must yearly formalize your non-resident tax declarations using the model 151.


"


----------



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

trotter58 said:


> Take a look here...... How To Save Taxes in Spain: Beckham Law for Expats
> 
> This is the form you need..... Modelo 149. IRPF. Régimen especial aplicable a los trabajadores desplazados a territorio español. Comunicación de la opción, renuncia o exclusión. - Ficha - Sede Electrónica - Agencia Tributaria
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. That really helped. Can you please also enlighten us on the requirements for getting the digital certificate. Looks like we have to install this certificate in the system and then continue with model 149. It says that it requires the tax identification number. Can you please guide us on how to get the tax identification number


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Your tax identification number is your NIE.


----------



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

I am confused among the type of FNMT digital certificate that I should get. Can you please help me here.
The link below talks about choosing the one among the three certificates depending on the NIF Number. Since I am an expat, I dont have a NIF number.






1136 - ¿Qué certificado de representación debo solicitar? - Certificado de Representante - Sede


En la actualidad la FNMT-RCM emite tres certificados de representación. Según la letra inicial del NIF de su entidad puede saber qué certificado puede solicitar. Certificado de Representación.... Preguntas frecuentes para obtención de certificados de Representante



www.sede.fnmt.gob.es





The three categories are 

*Certificate for Representatives for a Sole or Joint Administrator*
*Certificate for Representatives of a Corporate Person*
*Certificate for Representatives of an Entity with no Legal Personality*

My details 
I am an engineer working full time in a software company in barcelona since january.
I do have a NIE number and a social security number


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I can't see how you can get any of those certificates as they are not for individuals operating on their own behalf. Are you sure you need a Certificado de representacion? It would surprise me. Who are you trying to represent?
You probably need a Certificado de persona fisica.
Your NIE is your NIF, by the way. NIF is a collective term and includes CIFs, NIEs and DNIs.


----------



## rahulshri (Feb 6, 2021)

Thank you all for the help. I am listing down the steps together so that the details can be there all in one place. Also, can someone plz complete the steps after that. Please see, the steps are only for salaried employees who are working full time in spanish company. Plz ask in the forums in case you belong to some other category.

STEP 1 Get the digital certificate 
1 Go to Configuración Previa - Sede , select "certificado de persona fisica" and follow the steps.
2 Take an appointment with the identity accreditation office, show your NIE document and get it physically verified. After this step, we can download the digital certificate and install it in the browser

STEP 2 Fill Modelo 149
1 Go to Acceso con datos de su DNI/NIE and fill section 1, 3.1, and then click validate and send.


Do we need to attach or post any supporting document for modelo 149
When do we have to fill modelo 151


----------

